# Wheat free "Cheerios" type cereal?



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

My 10 month old is starting to develop loads of gas and a diaper rash, and the only thing different going on here is she has been eating Cheerios. I'm guessing it's because she isn't tolerating the wheat well?

That's juuuust greeeaaat (said sarcastically) since I just bought 5 boxes of organic O's type cereal that was marked down to $1.25 a box! I was so excited. But of course it has wheat in it.

So, what cereal is comparable that is wheat free?


----------



## FiveLittleDucks (Mar 1, 2006)

I know that Trader Joe's "Joe's O's" have no wheat in them. And they taste good.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

There are a few brands that are oats only, such as Oatios and Barbaras. BUT... oats are typically contaminated with wheat. I use them for dd because she doesn't seem to be that sensitive, but if you want truly wheat free, you'll need to look at Glutino's O cereal. I don't recall what exactly it's called, but you should be able to find it at any store carrying a good g/f selection


----------



## naturekate (Jun 22, 2006)

wild oats has a version. they also do puffed brown rice, milliet and quinoa


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I *love* Perky-O's. They're made primarily from wholegrain sorghum and are gluten-free and soy-free.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks!







I'll check them out.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I know this thread has been around a while, but I have a quick question. The Glutino's O cereals are made with corn. I have heard that corn can also be an allergenic food.

We are about to start solids with DS, and although we don't have any specific allergies, I was hoping to delay wheat the first year because of family history with IBS. Are people sensitive to gluten usually okay with corn?


----------

